# Крипто > КриптоПРО > КриптоПРО 5 >  vpn key сбер + cert фнс на одном носителе

## crushml

Добрый день.
    Кто встречал сберовские ключи vpn для банк-клиента и на нём же записан сертификат руководителя от фнс ? Такое бывает вообще ? И чем можно открыть сертификат если бывает ?

----------


## crushml

а всё ... бывает оказывается

----------

